# desiderino/desiderano



## cunegonde

Ciao a tutti!

Sto scrivendo la presentazione dell'azienda di mia mamma per il nuovo sito internet (piuttosto settoriale) e m'è venuto un dubbio sull'uso dell'indicativo in questa frase:

'Da anni si occupa di offrire consulenza e supporto ad aziende che desiderano organizzare concorsi o operazioni a premio'

E' corretto usare l'indicativo o bisognerebbe usare il congiuntivo? oppure vanno bene entrambi ma esprimono sfumature diverse?

Vi ringrazio in anticipo, buona giornata

Valentina


----------



## ALEX1981X

Si infatti..è una questione di introdurre una sfumatura di più o meno certezza...

Entrambi vanno bene dal mio punto di vista !

*"Desiderino"* è al Congiuntivo e comunica più un messaggio di incertezza, eventualità e possibilità


----------



## Blechi

Le sfumature, a mio parere, portano a pensare

_- desiderano_: le aziende che già organizzano concorsi e bla bla bla
_- desderino_: aziende che potrebbero essere interessate a farlo


----------



## chlapec

Permettetemi, anche se non sono madrelingua, di sprimere il mio parere. Il fatto che la frase cominci da *"da anni si occupa di..."* obbligherebbe all'uso dell'indicativo, posto che si stà parlando di fatti reali accaduti nel passato, fino al presente. Vedete che se avessimo spressa la frase in passato non ci sarebbe stato alcun dubbio (per me, comunque, forse sbaglio): "*durante tutti questi anni si è occupata di offrire consulenza... ad aziende che* *hanno desiderato..."*


----------



## marco.cur

Io userei l'Indicativo, sempre e comunque.


----------



## Giorgino

Ciao,

la differenza è questa: usando l'indicativo, organizzare concorsi o operazioni a premio diventa attributo dell'azienda, uno come tanti altri, che fa parte delle sue caratteristiche, come ad esempio che sia italiana, tedesca, bella o brutta. 

Mettendo il congiuntivo si acquisisce una sfumatura finale: diventa una condizione sine qua non che non è detto che le aziende abbiano, *ma che gli viene richiesto avere*.

Forse un altro esempio aiuta a chiarire:

Vado in biblioteca e chiedo un libro con la copertina rigida. Frasi possibili:

-sto cercando un libro che ha la copertina rigida
-sto cercando un libro che abbia la copertina rigida

Nel primo caso io mi limito a elencare una delle sue caratteristiche, che do per scontato far parte degli attributi del libro che ho in mente.

Nel secondo caso la copertina rigida è un requisito: sto quindi cercando un libro in grado di soddisfare quella caratteristica (potrebbe anche non essere un libro definito, come invece lo era nella 1° frase). E quindi se nel primo caso *poteva benissimo non essere il motivo per cui lo cercavo*, nella seconda diventa proprio l'elemento dirimente della mia scelta.

Poi è naturale che ci sono anche altri fattori che influenzano il significato della frase in un particolare contesto, come ad esempio la posizione nella frase dei vari elementi, ecc.

Comunque, detto in soldoni, nella tua frase la differenza è abbastanza trascurabile. Io comunque opterei per l'indicativo, perché altrimenti sembra che la consulenza offerta sia *una conseguenza *del loro bisogno, che quindi l'atto di offrire consulenza e quello di aver bisogno da parte loro possano esistere solo in simultanea. Mentre immagino che non sia così, e cioè che l'azienda offre la sua consulenza indipendentemente dall'atteggiamento della controparte.


----------



## infinite sadness

Io concordo con chiapec, in questa frase è necessario usare l'indicativo perchè comprende fatti avvenuti anche nel passato.
Il congiuntivo mi suona male perchè fa pensare a un tempo presente orientato anche verso il futuro.


----------



## cunegonde

Grazie mille per le vostre risposte!

Mi sono state molto utili e alla fine ho usato l'indicativo, come mi avete consigliato...

Buona giornata a tutti e grazie ancora, questo forum è veramente fantastico


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

_- desiderano: le aziende che già organizzano concorsi e bla bla bla
- desiderino: aziende che potrebbero essere interessate a farlo
_
No, Blechi, se si dice "desiderano", vuol dire che _non ne hanno_ già organizzate.
Pertanto, la frase appropriata è proprio questa, coll'indicativo.
Naturalmente moltissimi ti diranno che ci vuole il congiuntivo, ma secondo me si tratta sempre del vecchio problema dell'ipercorrettismo. 
GS


----------



## ALEX1981X

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> _- desiderano: le aziende che già organizzano concorsi e bla bla bla
> - desiderino: aziende che potrebbero essere interessate a farlo
> _
> No, Blechi, se si dice "desiderano", vuol dire che _non ne hanno_ già organizzate.
> Pertanto, la frase appropriata è proprio questa, coll'indicativo.
> Naturalmente moltissimi ti diranno che ci vuole il congiuntivo, ma secondo me si tratta sempre del vecchio problema dell'ipercorrettismo.
> GS



Giorgio io ho consigliato la possibilità per entrambi...ottimo l'Indicativo ma il nostro amato Congiuntivo penso conferisca un messaggio di continuità aziendale

Non pensi ?


----------



## phiona

'Da anni si occupa di offrire consulenza e supporto ad aziende che desiderano organizzare concorsi o operazioni a premio'

Stiamo parlando di una società che offre servizi ad aziende che _vogliono_ (sinonimo meno educato di desiderano) organizzare concorsi ecc.

Il congiuntivo non è il modo della certezza, per cui se non sono certe di aver bisogno di quel servizio, non si rivolgono alla società in questione. Viceversa, è proprio perché _desiderano_ il servizio che si rivolgono a essa.

Mi sembra che più che una questione grammaticale sia una questione di senso, di logica.


----------



## ALEX1981X

phiona said:


> 'Da anni si occupa di offrire consulenza e supporto ad aziende che desiderano organizzare concorsi o operazioni a premio'
> 
> Stiamo parlando di una società che offre servizi ad aziende che _vogliono_ (sinonimo meno educato di desiderano) organizzare concorsi ecc.
> 
> Il congiuntivo non è il modo della certezza, per cui se non sono certe di aver bisogno di quel servizio, non si rivolgono alla società in questione. Viceversa, è proprio perché _desiderano_ il servizio che si rivolgono a essa.
> 
> Mi sembra che più che una questione grammaticale sia una questione di senso, di logica.




Quindi ?..per te il Congiuntivo è una bestemmia in questo caso ?


----------



## phiona

ALEX1981X said:


> Quindi ?..per te il Congiuntivo è una bestemmia in questo caso ?


 
Bestemmia in questo caso è troppo. Semplicemente non mi sembra abbia molto senso parlare di "aziende che desiderino" ipoteticamente un servizio. O l'hanno bisogno, o non l'hanno bisogno. Indicativo.
Perché dovrei offrire i miei servizi a chi non li vuole?


----------



## ALEX1981X

phiona said:


> Bestemmia in questo caso è troppo. Semplicemente non mi sembra abbia molto senso parlare di "aziende che desiderino" ipoteticamente un servizio. O l'hanno bisogno, o non l'hanno bisogno. Indicativo.
> Perché dovrei offrire i miei servizi a chi non li vuole?



Ma che discorso è ? ..uno offre servizi ovviamente a chi alla fine li vuole o a chi li necessità...il Congiuntivo è semplicemente più dolce e meno diretto volto a comunicare la possibilità e l'eventualità che altre aziende o clienti *siano* o *possano *essere interessate al servizio...oltre ai clienti fedelissimi che già usufruiscono del servizio...è solo una "vetrina" offerta a tutti coloro che *fossero interessati*
Come ho scritto, l'Indicativo è perfetto e niente da dire
Però il Congiuntivo esprime anche aspettativa e volontà ed è un modo complesso...con mille sfaccettature comunicative

Non si può vedere solo l'equivalenza : Indicativo=certezza e Congiuntivo = possibilità
Per me è e rimane una sfumatura,entrambi accettabilissimi, ma non c'è in assoluto sbagliato o giusto.


----------



## Teerex51

phiona said:


> O l'hanno bisogno, o non l'hanno bisogno.



Interessante costruzione italiana  Come si relaziona con:_ o ne hanno bisogno o non ne hanno bisogno?_

Posso usarla per iscritto?


----------



## phiona

Teerex51 said:


> Interessante costruzione italiana  Come si relaziona con:_ o ne hanno bisogno o non ne hanno bisogno?_
> 
> 
> 
> Posso usarla per iscritto?


 No, te lo sconsiglio vivamente* *

 @Alex Infatti non ho mai parlato di giusto o sbagliato, sono giusti entrambi. Ho parlato di senso, e - volendo - di gusto personale.


----------



## ALEX1981X

phiona said:


> No, te lo sconsiglio vivamente* *
> 
> @Alex Infatti non ho mai parlato di giusto o sbagliato, sono giusti entrambi. Ho parlato di senso, e - volendo - di gusto personale.



Si il senso è la stessa cosa ...si parla di diverse sfumature di significato che si vuole trasmettere...Scusami allora...avevo capito che la vedessi come addirittura una questione di logica ...allora siamo d'accordo per tutto il resto


----------

